#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-20
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Charity Auction of signed Ubuntu T-Shirt <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/645>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-22
<Burgundavia> robitaille: are you an admin on the fridge machine itself?
<Burgundavia> can you see why password reset emails are failing?
<robitaille> Burgundavia:  yes I am an admin.  Not sure why that would fail.  Let me look
<robitaille> oh...you mean the server, not the mailing list.  I'm just an admin on the ML
* robitaille remember  jdub resetting manually my password a long time ago because of that same problem
<robitaille> do you want me to reset your password? it seems I can do it
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> robitaille: fridge is pure html, correct?
<robitaille> when writing stories?  you have the choice...one of which is pure html
<Burgundavia> saw that
<nixternal> FREE GEEK article posted and awaiting moderation
<nixternal> FREE GEEK article posted and awaiting moderation
<nixternal> just in case that didn't get through
<nixternal> hrmm..mdke made changes to the fridge article about free geek that isn't correct
<nixternal> they only install ubuntu on some machines..not all
<nixternal> most of the time is is SuSE or Fedora Core, but the Free Geek Chicago guys love Xubuntu
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-23
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Free Geek Burgled <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/648>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Jono Bacon interviewed by BehindUbuntu <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/650>
<jono> hi all
<jono> could someone authorise my recent story
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu Open Week <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/651>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-24
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Weekly News #21 and 22 Double Feature <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/647>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-19
<Rinchen> nixternal, do you get the fridge-devel moderator messages?  I go in and clean them up a few times a week
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-20
<nixternal> they keep getting marked as spam, that's why I don't get them
<nixternal> I had to make the ubuntu-marketing list as spam so I would stop getting the messages from it since Burgundavia lost his pw for that list :)
<nixternal> and since I set it to spam, I miss a lot of the mod messages
<Burgundavia> nixternal: sorry
<Burgundavia> I also need to dig out my gpg key
<nixternal> haha, oh ya, your old desktop is burried
<Burgundavia> pretty much
